#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  В Челябинске откроется первое в городе веган-кафе.

## Маркион

http://hornews.ru/news/last_news/v_c...gan-kafe_.html
До открытия три дня. Жду не дождусь.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.06.2013), Vladiimir (10.06.2013), Аурум (10.06.2013), Бодо (14.09.2013), Володя Володя (10.06.2013), Жека (29.06.2013), Топпер- (10.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Видел по телевизору что в Германии есть целые магазины исключительно веган, там от соевых бургеров до соевой курятины, по вкусу и текстуре идентичны трупному мясу.

Это благо, рад что движение движется. Желаю процветания этим "не нормальным" людям.

----------

Vladiimir (10.06.2013), Бодо (14.09.2013), Жека (29.06.2013)

----------


## Маркион

> Видел по телевизору что в Германии есть целые магазины исключительно веган, там от соевых бургеров до соевой курятины, по вкусу и текстуре идентичны трупному мясу.
> 
> Это благо, рад что движение движется. Желаю процветания этим "не нормальным" людям.


Вы только особо не зацикливайтесь на вегстве. Помните, что указанная у вас традиция не считает вегетарианство/веганство обязательной частью практики.

----------

Eugeny (10.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Вы только особо не зацикливайтесь на вегстве. Помните, что указанная у вас традиция не считает вегетарианство/веганство обязательной частью практики.


Да нет, у меня нету комплексов по этому поводу, обычно они возникают у тех кто у меня спрашивает почему я веган. Шеф шефа моего шефа (тоесть на 3 иерархических этажа выше), даже однажды не стала есть и вышла из за стола, когда я ей ответил на её вопрос.

Моё веганство не относится к Дхамме, если даже я брошу Дхамму, то мясо я есть заного не стану.

Буду ли я гореть в аду потомучто имею ложные взгляды - да возможно, волнует ли меня моё страдание больше чем страдание других - нет, стоит ли моя жизнь 1100 жезней - нет.

----------

Vladiimir (10.06.2013), Бодо (14.09.2013), Жека (29.06.2013), Маркион (10.06.2013)

----------

